

FTP Considered Harmful: The Challenges of an FTP Filesystem - jonshea
http://blog.expandrive.com/2009/02/02/ftp-considered-harmful/

======
jff
It's fun to hear people complain, but Plan 9 has implemented an ftpfs that
seems to have no problem accessing both Unix and VMS servers (I can't test it
for Windows because honestly, who runs a ftp server on windows?). The source
is about 2800 lines, total, including the mkfile.

Edit: don't take this to mean FTP is good; it's insecure and should have been
ditched long ago for something like 9p.

